# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Bonjour les arduintiste

## Positron 2

Salut,
 Je suis nouveau sur le forum,comme vous pouvez le constater !!, j'ai un peu l'habitude des forums pour y participer activement notamment sur Vespa-Acma et  Futura que je conseille.
 Je suis de l'Ardche, retrait d'une entreprise de mcanique de prcision o l'on fabriquait des machines  imprimer et pour conditionner le sucre 
 Mes loisirs: mcanique, lectronique (a se complte)  bnisterie, etc....je manque de temps !
 Merci de maccueillir

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum  ::): 

Pour Arduino, il y a une section consacre ici :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/f2...arque/arduino/

Pour les autres sujets, vous trouverez facilement en utilisant l'outil recherche en haut  droite de l'cran

 bientt sur le forum  ::coucou::

----------


## f-leb

arduintistes ? Pourquoi pas, j'aurais dit les arduinautes mais c'est comme on veut  ::): 

Bienvenue sur developpez :;):

----------

